# 30 inch scale 8 string



## SHASHKA (Jul 29, 2013)

I can only find a couple of 8 string guitars with a 30 inch scale, such as halo guitars or one agile guitar, but is there any other brands or models?


----------



## Pezshreds (Jul 29, 2013)

Have you played 30" before man? I'd recommend having a fiddle with one first. 
If you have huge hands you'll be fine, but I have little girly hands and short fingers, so I nearly get carpal tunnel from playing 30" 8 Strings haha.

Most custom luthiers could build you a 30" guitar if you ask

EDIT: Welcome to the forum


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 30, 2013)

The new Meshuggah 8 string would suit you, and it's totally affordable (compared to the M8M, anyway).

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...242573-ibanez-premium-meshuggah-sig-m80m.html


----------



## 7stg (Jul 30, 2013)

I just updated my list to include scale lengths.
Quest for Tone

I think all options have been mentioned minus custom.


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 30, 2013)

7stg said:


> I just updated my list to include scale lengths.
> Quest for Tone
> 
> I think all options have been mentioned minus custom.



Dude, that's a pretty comprehensive site! Borderline OCD/A Beautiful Mind, but awesome!


----------



## 7stg (Jul 30, 2013)

Hollowway said:


> Borderline OCD/A



Maybe  

If you find something I missed let me know.


----------



## coffeeflush (Jul 30, 2013)

^^Teuffel does make 8 strings, why is WARR section empty ?
Why no XEN guitars ? 

Still though awesome work


----------



## 7stg (Jul 30, 2013)

coffeeflush said:


> ^^Teuffel does make 8 strings, why is WARR section empty ?
> Why no XEN guitars ?
> 
> Still though awesome work



Added teuffel info.
Added more about WARR I do not see a scale length given
XEN was there on the bottom. I found more info. They do not give exact specs, but I used fret find based on their faq-
Q: What is the XEN Progressive Fan?
A: Our Progressive Fan System simplifies the build and design process by standardizing the fret fan angle and scale lengths for all XEN Electric models. Version 1 is based on the scale length of our 10 string models: 27" to 30" with a neutral 7th fret. The scale for the highest string on all of our V1 electrics is 27", while those of the lowest strings are determined based on where they fall within that 27"-30" range. Version 2 uses 25.5" as its starting point, with 28.625" being the top end for a 10 and all of th eother configurations falling in between.


----------



## jonajon91 (Jul 30, 2013)

I know its a custom job, but I think its cool enough to share.





new Etherial guitar; 30" and 32 frets.


----------



## Lickers (Jul 30, 2013)

Wow.


----------



## SHASHKA (Jul 30, 2013)

I've played some 28" scale, but I was looking to go longer and lower with my tuning to destroy planets, and cool stuff like that.


----------



## Pezshreds (Jul 30, 2013)

SHASHKA said:


> I've played some 28" scale, but I was looking to go longer and lower with my tuning to destroy planets, and cool stuff like that.


 
How low are you talking?
A 28" will handle some pretty low tunings depending on how it's set up


----------



## Rev2010 (Jul 30, 2013)

Pezshreds said:


> Have you played 30" before man? I'd recommend having a fiddle with one first.



I always think the same thing too, and I have long fingers and am 6' 2" tall. I typically play 26.5" scale and I always think how the hell do you not get tendinitis past 27".......

.........

............. then I pickup my 35" scale 5 string bass to "follow along" track the guitar parts (since I'm not a bassist I pretty much mostly mimic the guitar parts) and say, "Oh, well I guess it's doable".

If people can play 35" scale and longer basses well heck, I guess it just takes getting used to for your muscles and tendons to not get sore. I know I sometimes feel sore the next day after laying down basslines to my songs, but it doesn't even last more than a day really.


Rev.


----------



## Rev2010 (Jul 30, 2013)

Pezshreds said:


> How low are you talking?
> A 28" will handle some pretty low tunings depending on how it's set up



Dude, back off... maybe he's interested in Rhunking! 




I kid of course!


Rev.


----------



## Pezshreds (Jul 30, 2013)

Rev2010 said:


> Dude, back off... maybe he's interested in Rhunking!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Haha my hands wouldn't even reach the top string.
On 30's I struggle slightly playing some notes, but it's more chords where my hands absolutely fail me 

stupid genetics -.-


----------



## MetalGravy (Jul 30, 2013)

Rev2010 said:


> Dude, back off... maybe he's interested in Rhunking!
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Sounds like that time tuned my Squier to A standard using a set of Regular Slinkies for 6-string.


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 31, 2013)

jonajon91 said:


> I know its a custom job, but I think its cool enough to share.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's pretty cool, does that belong to someone on here?


----------



## jonajon91 (Jul 31, 2013)

^ I honestly have no idea. Mat (the guy that built it) put it up on facebook a while ago and it always really secretive. I guess we will find out in the future.


----------



## SHASHKA (Jul 31, 2013)

I don't think that Rhunking was tuned low enough...


----------



## JazzandMetal (Aug 1, 2013)

I feel your pain, man. Turn this up. Bb an octave down, or a half step lower than a five string bass. 

Meshuggah - Spasm (remastered) - YouTube

I have a 34" five string, and can play it well. Chords start to be a problem at longer scales, though.


----------

